#ubuntu-uos-community 2016-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-community to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/community/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-community.html
<mVcEeAMLFpmKaP> Clinton is literally taking money from the same people who are funding ISIS: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 ("[...] the governments of Qatar and Saudi Arabia, which are providing clandestine financial and logistic support to ISIL and other radical Sunni groups in the region.")
